# Coastal Business Supplies Offers Virtuoso VJ628 24" Dye-Sublimation Printer Package



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The Sawgrass Virtuoso VJ628 24” dye-sublimation printer is now available from Coastal Business Supplies in a starter package at a low, limited-time introductory price. The industry’s first fully supported and integrated sublimation printing solution in its size range, the Virtuoso 24” VJ628 printer is designed for high-volume, high-definition printing in challenging production environments. 

It features industrial-grade 180-nozzle, drop-on-demand piezo electric print heads and i2 print technology for virtual elimination of banding. And dual CMYK and eight-color ink configurations for outstanding color and up to 1440-by-1440 resolution make it ideal for photography fine art, signs and volume customization. 

Engineered and manufactured by Mutoh, the Virtuoso 24” VJ628 enables full-bleed printing on 24” products, while offering durability, ease of use, high efficiency and lower imaging costs.

The Virtuoso 24” VJ628 prints up to 52 square feet per hour at an estimated image cost of 27 cents per foot. It comes with a one-year warranty on parts and labor. 

In addition to the Virtuoso VJ628 24” printer, the introductory package includes enhanced free printer software for Windows platforms with unique and functional color output settings optimized for sublimation production, a full set of dual 220-ml, single-use CMYK SubliJet HD ink cartridges, a 24-inch by 100-yard roll of Image Right Premium sublimation paper and a sample starter pack of sublimation blanks. An optional take-up reel and stand are available at an additional cost. 

To learn more, go to 
Virtuoso VJ628 Sublimation Printer | Coastal Business Supplies.

For more information, contact Coastal Business Supplies Inc. at (800) 562-7760; email [email protected]; or visit the website at www.coastalbusiness.com.


----------

